# Neolamprologus Pulcher "Daffodil"



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Inherited 8 of these with the new 120g. Just a teaser of the tank also.  It's not complete yet but I will be posting the whole tank later on.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

After several days of hiding, the Daffodils are finally feeling at home. After I got home from work today, I walked over to the tank with the food and the Brevis' were already waiting but I was surprised to see the Daffodils coming out from the rocks too! They stayed around so I was able to take better pictures of them.














































There's 8 of them of various sizes. Two are quite large and there's around 2 ro 3 have their size.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool / stunning fish, awesome photos, as usual!  What's the story behind this tank???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

these fish are very wonderful... what kind of rock did you use? It looks fantastic and doesnt take too much away from the fish


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Cool / stunning fish, awesome photos, as usual!  What's the story behind this tank???


Thanks. I've been browsing PN several times a day since I got my first tank and I saw this 120g long Hagen tank. It looked quite stunning and to me was a perfect candidate for a planted tank. After 2 weeks, it seems that the tank still did not sell and by this time I was itching for a new tank. My friend then convinced me on setting up a Marine tank and it turned out my brother in law had all his old Marine equipment he could give me for free. So I had my mind set on a SW tank.

However, after contacting the seller, I was able to talk him down a little bit and the price included the fishes which he originally wanted to sell separately. After giving it much thought, there was no way I could realistically setup a Marine tank this year as it would cost too much and also we're going on an 8 day cruise in Europe in July. So I decided to take the offer of the fishes and changed my mind and set it up as a Tangayanikan tank.

Since the fishes were included, I had nowhere to put them in when I picked up the tank. I only had the 29g planted with all my other tropical fishes and definitely would not mix with the tangs. I had setup to pick up the tank last Sunday and my only choice would be to have the tank in place and running the same day so I can put the fish back in.

After browsing through PN once again, I picked up 130lbs of rocks. On Saturday, I went to Durock and picked up 150lbs of black 3M Color Quartz and spent Saturday afternoon rinsing them.

On Sunday, I went to the seller's house and the tank was still half full of water with the filter running. I went to HD to pickup some buckets, eggcrate and drop cloth to protect the tank since I forgot to bring those. When I got back, we loaded everything to the van and drove home which was only 10 mins away. Once home, my friends helped me bring the tank in and I immediately put in the eggcrate, rocks and sand. With the help of the Python, I started filling it up and went outside to BBQ for my friends. Once the tank was full, we got the eheim 2217 running. At 1 AM, I finally put the fishes in since I didn't want to leave them in the buckets all night. By this time I was ready to pass out.  It was definitely a crazy weekend.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> these fish are very wonderful... what kind of rock did you use? It looks fantastic and doesnt take too much away from the fish


They're Rose quartz. I initially wanted to get Lava Rock but these were much cheaper. I actually have more that I'm thinking of putting in.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you take a whole tank shot for us? Would love to see it!!!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Can you take a whole tank shot for us? Would love to see it!!!


Not yet. Still don't have lights. I had to steal one of my 30" from the 29g and I also need to put in more plants. Once that's done, I will take lots of pics.  I'm really impressed with the Hagen glass though. Very thick and very nice.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> Not yet. Still don't have lights. I had to steal one of my 30" from the 29g and I also need to put in more plants. Once that's done, I will take lots of pics.  I'm really impressed with the Hagen glass though. Very thick and very nice.


Have a look at the Hagen GLO lights, we really like them, nice profile.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://gunnerx.ca/pics/120/P4217624.jpg

This guy's going to grow up to be show quality IMO


----------

